# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Secure Voice over IP: Zfone

## nc

Από τον δημιουργό του PGP...

http://www.philzimmermann.com/EN/zfone/index.html

_29 July 2006 - I've just released a new public beta for Zfone, a new product that takes a new approach to make a secure telephone for the Internet. Zfone lets you whisper in someone's ear, even if their ear is a thousand miles away.

Zfone uses a new protocol called ZRTP, which is better than the other approaches to secure VoIP, because it achieves security without reliance on a PKI, key certification, trust models, certificate authorities, or key management complexity that bedevils the email encryption world. It also does not rely on SIP signaling for the key management, and in fact does not rely on any servers at all. It performs its key agreements and key management in a purely peer-to-peer manner over the RTP packet stream. It interoperates with any standard SIP phone, but naturally only encrypts the call if you are calling another ZRTP client. This new protocol has been submitted to the IETF as a proposal for a public standard, to enable interoperability of SIP endpoints from different vendors._

----------


## sotirisk

BUMP! ( για ευνόητους λόγους  ::  )

----------


## JollyRoger

ωωω! όμορφα! σχετικό on-topic topic!  ::  




το έχει εγκαταστήσει κανείς?

Το έβαλα αλλά μου κάνει κάτι χαζά το eyebeam και ανοίγει και ξανακλείνει(!)  ::  ...


επίσης είδα στο Licence agreement κάτι ότι είναι περιορισμένης χρήσης και παίζει να σταματήσει να δουλεύει...

κανείς με πρώτο χέρι άποψη?  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

ολε!!  ::   :: 


Μόλις το τεστάρισα επιτυχώς με eyebeam, απο το ένα pc στο άλλο!!

 ::   ::  ποιός ψήνεται για σωστή δοκιμή?  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> ολε!!  
> 
> 
> Μόλις το τεστάρισα επιτυχώς με eyebeam, απο το ένα pc στο άλλο!!
> 
>   ποιός ψήνεται για σωστή δοκιμή?


Εϋγε!

Εξήγησε μου κάτι, τι ακριβώς έχεις πετύχει τώρα?
Δε μπορεί να υποκλέψει κάποιος τη συνομιλία σου μέσω Sip server?
Πρέπει να έχει κάνει και ο άλλος που μιλάς μαζί του το ίδιο?

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> ολε!!  
> 
> 
> Μόλις το τεστάρισα επιτυχώς με eyebeam, απο το ένα pc στο άλλο!!
> 
>   ποιός ψήνεται για σωστή δοκιμή? 
> 
> ...


το τι _ακριβώς_ έχω πετύχει, δεν το ξέρω, επειδή δεν ξέρω πως να κάνω την υποκλοπή για να το δοκιμάσω!  :: 

Δεν κατάφερα να το συνδέσω με το πρωτεύον πρωτόκολλο ακόμα (που λέει οτι είναι ζούπερ-σεκιούρ) αλλά συνδέεται με AES-256 ....


Και ναί, πρέπει να έχει και ο άλλος το ίδιο, και λειτουργεί "κάτω" απο το software του voip... αρχίζεις και μιλάς κανονικά και τσούπ, πετάγεται και σου λέει secure  ::  ... (περισσότερα απο μένα μεθαύριο...)  :: 

edit:
ps. το έχω ανεβάσει στο "καρτελ" για όποιον δε θέλει να πίξει με τη διαδικασία κατεβάσματος...  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

Μια δυο λεπτομέρειες που πρέπει να προσέξετε...

Πρέπει και τα 2 άκρα να υποστηρίζουν zrtp protocol για να γίνει encrypted η κλήση, που σημαίνει ότι αν έχετε voip συσκευή (ata,pap,linksys κλπ κλπ) ή αυτός που καλείται έχει, απλά το ξεχνάτε προς το παρόν.

Αν έχετε softphone και κάνετε register σε κάποιο * και όχι στον sip.awmn υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να μην δουλέψει ειδικά αν στο config που υπάρχει στο * για το τηλέφωνο σας υπάρχει το canreinvite=no.
Ο λόγος είναι ότι σε αυτή την περίπτωση το * αναλαμβάνει τη "διαμεσολάβηση" ανάμεσα στους 2 voip clients και οι clients δεν μιλάνε απευθείας μεταξύ τους.
Αυτό σας γλιτώνει από προβλήματα όπως διαφορετικά codec π.χ αλλά δεν θα επιτρέψει στο zrtp να λειτουργήσει μια και το * προς το παρόν δεν το υποστηρίζει.

Το καλύτερο που έχετε να κάνετε είναι να κάνετε register στο sip.awmn και να δοκιμάσετε να μιλήσετε με την άλλη πλευρά ΧΩΡΙΣ encryption πρώτα.
Αν δουλέψει σωστά, εγκαταστήστε το zfone

----------


## Ifaistos

Επίσης μπορείτε να δοκιμάστε και το snom softfone που υποστηρίζει srtp χωρίς να χρειαστεί το zfone
http://www.snom.com/download/snom360-5.3.exe
(To έβαλα και στον ftp του κόμβου)

----------


## JollyRoger

> Πρέπει και τα 2 άκρα να υποστηρίζουν zrtp protocol για να γίνει encrypted η κλήση, που σημαίνει ότι αν έχετε voip συσκευή (ata,pap,linksys κλπ κλπ) ή αυτός που καλείται έχει, απλά το ξεχνάτε προς το παρόν.


όταν και τα 2 άκρα υποστηρίζουν, η σύνδεση γίνεται με AES-256?! Περίμενα να δώ κάτι διαφορετικό...

Και στο σάιτ όμως που δείχνει screenshot που δουλεύει, AES-256 λέει.. τεσπα...

Στέλιο μήπως έχεις καμιά από τις συσκευές που λες να δοκιμάσουμε τι γίνεται?  :: 

Σχόλια για το zfone: είναι beta, είναι μισο μεγαμπάιτ, μπαίνει σε 2 λεπτά, δουλεύει αυτόματα κάτω απο eyebeam, και x-lite...

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ifaistos
> 
> Πρέπει και τα 2 άκρα να υποστηρίζουν zrtp protocol για να γίνει encrypted η κλήση, που σημαίνει ότι αν έχετε voip συσκευή (ata,pap,linksys κλπ κλπ) ή αυτός που καλείται έχει, απλά το ξεχνάτε προς το παρόν.
> 
> 
> όταν και τα 2 άκρα υποστηρίζουν, η σύνδεση γίνεται με AES-256?! Περίμενα να δώ κάτι διαφορετικό...
> 
> Και στο σάιτ όμως που δείχνει screenshot που δουλεύει, AES-256 λέει.. τεσπα...
> 
> ...


και στέλνει όλη τη συνομιλία, σε mp3 μορφή, στον JollyRoger...  ::   ::   ::  
Joke!!!

----------

